# Help! Need a picture of the fuse box!



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

I need a picture of a 2007 Eos fuse panel, preferably from made around late 2006/early 2007 w/ sport package and DSG transmission.
I had the car in at the body shop repairing some storm damage and for some reason, they pulled the fuses. Of course, they did not put some back correctly








The manual itself is incorrect and Bentley is not much help either.
Bentley lists 2 different panel types (?"high" and "low" without explaining the differences) and then two different panel configs for each (Jan 2006 and May 2006)








Also, while you have your camera out, if you could snap a picture of the one under the hood too. Like the inside box, there is a high and low version. Fortunately, I have the high version because it has 3 big relays....
Thanks.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (owr084)*

My mistake was using the first diagram in the owner's manual (Book 3.2). But, way in the back is a supplement dated 11/2006 and it has the correct fuse diagrams and tells you how to distinguish a high box from a low box. If you look at the fuse box under the hood and see 3 or 4 big relays, that is a "high" box and the inside fuse box is then a high box too. A "low" box under the hood only has 2 relays.
Edit: Well, those did not work well either. I'm going to need that picture or if someone in the Northern Virginia area can meet up with me so I can eyeball your fuse boxes, I would appreciate. As a bonus, I have a VAG-COM that I can scan your car with or to change some of the coding (like make your windows go up/down with the fob).
*Or.... if someone would IM me a phone number I could contact you at and then be willing to go out to their Eos and me to mine and then go over each fuse one by one...*
Richard


_Modified by owr084 at 6:11 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (owr084)*

morning bump...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (owr084)*

Hi Richard,
I'm Arlington but work in Herndon. If any of these locations are convenient for you I'm happy to help. I don't have the sports package but my build date is 12/06.
Why on earth would they pull all the fuses?? Have they not heard of disconnecting the battery? I too noticed the owners manual does not agree with what fuse sizes are actually populated in the car. This kinda oversight on VW's part is unacceptable IMO! Bentley's was a big disappointment too. Coming from American made cars I've never seen this kind of inaccuracy!
I can take pictures this evening if we can meet up today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (solarflare)*

After thinking about it, I don't think the package (sport vs lux) makes any difference. Yours should do, as it has a DSG and climatronic and it was built with a few days of mine







I IM'd you my email for the photos and my cell number. Thanks.



_Modified by owr084 at 8:27 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (owr084)*

I have the "high" panel. I made a copy of the fuse panel in 3.2 page 88, highlited the number locations based on the info on pages 88 and 89. Compared this to the actual fuse pamel and all my fuses are in the correct location according to the OM. I don't have a supplement section. Hope you solve your problem.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_I have the "high" panel. I made a copy of the fuse panel in 3.2 page 88, highlited the number locations based on the info on pages 88 and 89. Compared this to the actual fuse pamel and all my fuses are in the correct location according to the OM. I don't have a supplement section. Hope you solve your problem. 

I solved my problem, thanks to the pictures Solarflare sent me of his Eos. When I have time, I am going to make a table showing what the manual, supplement and Bentleys all say and how reality differs.
Does your dash fuse box have a 40 amp fuse in position 40? According to all three of my sources, it should for the A/C. But it doesn't and there are no contacts in that position


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Does your dash fuse box have a 40 amp fuse in position 40? According to all three of my sources, it should for the A/C. But it doesn't and there are no contacts in that position









In addition do you have a 15 amp fuse in position 41? Ours do but there is no mention of it in the manual, supplement or Bentley. Just wondering what it's for








Edit: Bentley shows fuse 41 as a load reduction for the A/C. It's suppose to control the relay for the fuse 40 circuit (which we don't have). I just went out to the car and pulled 41 and the A/C still works fine so either 41 does something else or is not connected to anything.










_Modified by solarflare at 10:18 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (owr084)*

Sorry about the delay in answering. I have no fuse in position 40. I have no fuse in 42 but a 15 amp in 41. Wonder if that AC fuse is now under the hood under a different name?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (vweosdriver)*

Does your owners manual mention fuse 41 at all?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Help! Need a picture of the fuse box! (solarflare)*

No. Upon re-examination my wife says there is a fuse in 42. I can't see well enough to varify this, but the 12 volt source in the console does work. My '90 Volvo had a messed up fuse block too.


_Modified by vweosdriver at 11:42 AM 8-7-2008_


----------

